# Repo help...



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm in Ubuntu running the terminal in an effort to get access to rlthe android source. This command: curl https://android.got.kernel.org/repo > ~/bin/repo returns an error. bash: /bin/repo: Permission denied. Help??

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

It seems like you didn't chmod the repo. Are you using a tutorial?


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Also I'd your bin file in your home folder or system folder?


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes I am using a tutorial suggested to me by Liquid. Yes I use chmod. I have more than one bin folder that one is obviously in my home directory (hence the ~). I apparently found a copy of the repo script despite kernel.org being down but now my repo init command is returning a buttload of errors. *sigh*

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

You should look at the stickied post (either here or the android developer subthread) that I think ProTekk put up. It points to another repository for both the source and repo.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Use my guide. There is even a script I did that automatically does everything for you.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

"ProTekk said:


> Use my guide. There is even a script I did that automatically does everything for you.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


Where might I get this guide??

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

Go back a page in your browser, look near the top. Or if you're on the app, go back and click on stickied threads


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah I found it myself sorry. I should have editted my previous post. I'm just anxious to start breaking some source down and learning...

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------

